# Best tip ever---Sort of



## mausibaer (Jul 23, 2015)

Pick up a pax in my suburb and she wants a ride into downtown. That's exactly how I want to start my night. ($40 fare and no dead miles to get to the hot spots) We chatted for a minute about Uber & how long I intended to work for the evening. I was assuming the "can you pick me up later?" question was coming but it never did.

Shortly before the destination she asks to stop at a gas station to get some beer for the party she was going to. Normally, I don't do it but it was a nice ride and she was a great pax.

She comes out quickly and we drive the rest of the way. I end the trip and she hands me a bag from the gas station and tells me be safe and have a good night. Inside the bag were a couple bags of peanuts and trail mix along with a note telling me that I was her favorite driver and she hoped the snacks would provide a little energy boost later tonight.

Really frigging awesome. I know I can't spend peanuts, but the thoughtfulness was even better.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazing how far a little consideration goes.
I don't mind stopping at a gas station/convenient store for a pax...
and they almost always ask if I'd like something while they're in there.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Now there is a woman after a man through his stomach .


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I want to say 'give me the cash you would have spent on the food". 

I don't want a Bog Nac and a chocolate shake. I want the $4.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I want to say 'give me the cash you would have spent on the food".


hehe... that's my standard reply: "_can I get the cash instead?_"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

mausibaer said:


> I know I can't spend peanuts


The TNCs seem to think that you can. "Peanuts" is one description that comes to mind when considering what the TNCs pay.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Amazing how far a little consideration goes.


Funny, that is one of the things in this business about which you remember the better results over the poor or lacking results.



Sacto Burbs said:


> I want to say 'give me the cash you would have spent on the food".


................but it lacks tact and panache..............



Michael - Cleveland said:


> "_can I get the cash instead?_"


You know how much Uber hates cash. Keeping in m ind the least quoted part of the "_hell hath no fury"_, and drawing therefrom a corollary, I would shy from it lest the user say something to Uber about it. The odds may be against the last, but..............every once in a while, someone does hit Powerball. ............too bad that I do not live in Michigan............


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

It would have been better if her panties were in the bag, oh well back to reality and a bag of nuts.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You know how much Uber hates cash...


No, I mean that's my standard reply for every offer...

Would you like fries with that?
"_Can I get the cash instead?_"​
Can I refill that coffee for you?
"_Can I get the cash instead?_"​
Can I get you another drink?"
"_Can I get the cash instead?_"​


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oh, right, I get it, now.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

That was very nice of her nonetheless.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

mausibaer said:


> Pick up a pax in my suburb and she wants a ride into downtown. That's exactly how I want to start my night. ($40 fare and no dead miles to get to the hot spots) We chatted for a minute about Uber & how long I intended to work for the evening. I was assuming the "can you pick me up later?" question was coming but it never did.
> 
> Shortly before the destination she asks to stop at a gas station to get some beer for the party she was going to. Normally, I don't do it but it was a nice ride and she was a great pax.
> 
> ...


Don't sweat going to 7-11, if they are out within 5 minutes, no biggie. That was a thoughtful tip.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Don't sweat going to 7-11, if they are out within 5 minutes, no biggie. That was a thoughtful tip.


BUT if you see them running out with a ski mask over their face and a Glock in their hand and a bag full of cash I suggest ending the trip and taking off as not even a felon will tip UBER. You'll drop em off and they will say "tips included."


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> BUT if you see them running out with a ski mask over their face and a Glock in their hand and a bag full of cash I suggest ending the trip and taking off as not even a felon will tip UBER. You'll drop em off and they will say "tips included."


I expect 20% fee for that type of service!


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> I expect 20% fee for that type of service!


As you speed off in my best Waze Colonel Saunders voice:

"Slow down there son you're driving like you're just robbed the bank...Right turn"


----------

